# leveling kit



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

thinking of putting a leveling kit on my 05 2500. anyone done it? what brand leveling kit you get? new shocks as well?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.topguncustomz.com/Store/levelingkit.php?kittype=leveling 4 years in and this year I did the new shocks day and night with the kit then with the shocks its like a whole new truck right now


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

i did it on my 06 2500. i did the pro-comp 2inch and shocks as well


----------



## toyfarm (Jan 4, 2010)

I had the top gun kit on my 04. I was very happy with it until a year later, when i upgraded to extended shocks! Thats when i was tickled pink! As stated above night and diff.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

blk90s13;1010979 said:


> http://www.topguncustomz.com/Store/levelingkit.php?kittype=leveling 4 years in and this year I did the new shocks day and night with the kit then with the shocks its like a whole new truck right now


did u just do the spacer or a new coil? i was looking at their kits and i could get a new coil and new shocks for like $499... or a spacer for $80


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

lookin to the pro comp 2inch with 2-3inch lift shocks. it was about 220 shipped from summit


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.hellbentsteel.com/catalo...-2500-3500-4x4-4wd-2-leveling-kit/category/4/

Ones i've got on my 3500, awesome product for not a lot of $$$


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

has anyone ever put like a 2 inch block in the rear? I did that on my chevy with cranking the torsion bars and most people thought i had a 3-4 inch lift.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I used the spacer no new coil was needed


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

blk90s13;1011691 said:


> I used the spacer no new coil was needed


any pictures of your truck on here?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yes if you search my name u will find lots of pictures



















http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii388/blk90s13/dodge ram/?start=40


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

ordered the stuff last week and got the leveling kit in today. I was happy with the result... now window tint tomorrow.
first one is the before, second, and third is with the leveling kit if you can't tell


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

What kit did you end up using? Looks great now I gotta do it......


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks better with the leveling kit.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i got the spacers on ebay... it had a best offer which it came out they were from topguncustoms. Got it cheaper than it was listed on there website, $56 for the spacer. And then i ordered shocks 2-3 inch lift shocks from Summit Racing equipment for $40 each. Took about 3 hours.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

looks good! now you can also fit up to 35's on it!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I bought a set of Husky Springs and removed a ProComp 3" spacer and track bar drop bracket if anyone's interested in them. $65 plus the ride.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

CaptainSmokey;1019829 said:


> looks good! now you can also fit up to 35's on it!


yep thats another plus

u like how it handles now ?


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya, it handles about the same i'd say.... 

anyone got any wheel and tire combo pictures? maybe ill sell my 4 wheeler and get some rims and tires.... any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

1.5" leveling kit, 315/70/17 BFG a/t's on H2's.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

JohnnyU;1020113 said:


> 1.5" leveling kit, 315/70/17 BFG a/t's on H2's.


Very nice.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Ram Painting thanks for the link to the web site bought mine and love them 65 bucks!


----------

